# Doesn't matter how many times I see this....



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I still love getting this first email on each of my dogs...  

Means they updated and Mr. Glee officially has his first obedience leg in the records. Onward. <B


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

How exciting! Congratulations!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats to you and Glee!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

